# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  धर्म की सच्ची परिभाषा

## arvind

जब मैं छोटा था धर्म को लेकर मेरी अपनी एक अलग अवधारणा थी. मैं सोचा  करता था कि हमारा अल्लाह, हिंदुओं का भगवान और ईसाईयों का जीसस तीनों अलग  अलग हैं तो किस तरह मैनेज करते होंगे. तब  यही तीन धर्म पता थे. मैं सोचता था कि तीनों ने ऊपर आसमान में इलाके बांट  लिए होंगे. हर किसी ने अपने बन्दों के लिए अलग अलग व्यवस्था कर रखी होगी.  इसीलिए तो नाम भी अलग हैं. हिंदुओं का स्वर्ग-नर्क, हमारा जन्नत-जहन्नुम,  ईसाईयों का हेवन-हैल. चकाचक व्यवस्था. 
  ऐसा सोचने के पीछे एक बड़ी वजह थी. मेरा बालमन ये मानने को कभी तैयार नहीं  होता था कि सिर्फ एक तबके के लोग सही होंगे और उस दायरे से बाहर के करोड़ों  लोग गलत. जाहिर सी बात है अगर एक धर्म की मान्यताओं को ही अंतिम सत्य माना  जाए तो बाकी सब तो झूठे ही हुए. मेरा दिमाग कच्ची उम्र में भी ये मानने को  राज़ी नहीं होता था कि करोड़ों लोग सिर्फ इस बिना पर बेवक़ूफ़ साबित हो जाएँ कि  वो अलग धर्म में पैदा हुए. इस पहेली का आसान हल मैंने यही खोजा था कि सब  सही है अपनी जगह. सब खुदाओं का, सबकी मान्यताओं का अस्तित्व है और सबका  सम्मान जरुरी है. 
 मिशनरी स्कूल में पढता था. रोज़ सुबह प्रभु यीशु  का स्तुतिगान कोरस में गाया करता था. पूरे भक्तिभाव से. मस्ज़िद में नमाज़  पढ़ते वक्त अक्सर उस नामालूम वजूद से बातें किया करता था जिसे खुदा कहा जाता  है. अच्छा लगता था. मंदिरों में जा कर सर झुकाना मन को शांति से भर दिया  करता था. घर के पास ही स्थित शिव-मंदिर पसंदीदा जगहों में से एक था. और तो  और दरगाह पर होली खेली. सबसे ज्यादा भाता था माथे पर तिलक लगा कर घूमना.  जिसके लिए घरवालों ने तो क्या कभी किसी मुस्लिम भाईबंद ने भी नहीं टोका. कई  बार सिपारा पढ़ने टीका लगाए हुए ही चला जाता था लेकिन याद नहीं कभी मौलवी  साहब ने कुछ कहा हो. वाकई वो दौर अलग ही था. सहिष्णुता बातों में नहीं  रवैयों में थी. खैर ये अलग मुद्दा है. 
 कहने की बात ये कि जब मैं  बच्चा था तब चीजों की समझ शायद कम थी लेकिन ज़िन्दगी में सुकून ज्यादा था.  फिर मैं बड़ा हुआ और ज़िन्दगी वैसी ही ना रह सकी. बड़े होने पर ज़िन्दगी में  लॉजिक घुस आता है, ज़हन में सवालात उपजते हैं. जिनके जवाब मिले चाहे ना मिले  मन की शांति में पलीता जरूर लगा जाते हैं. कितना राहतभरा था वो दौर जब सब  सही था ! जब दिमाग सवाल नहीं जनरेट करता था बल्कि विश्वास करता था. तमाम  अच्छी चीजों पर. लोगों पर, अच्छाइयों पर, मान्यताओं पर. अब तो एक एक चीज से  लिपटे सौ सौ नजरिये आते हैं. काश वो मासूमियत का दौर लौट आये कभी...!!
 जगजीत सिंह जी, एक बार फिर से गाइये न,
 "मुझको यकीं है सच कहती थी जो भी अम्मी कहती थी,
 जब मेरे बचपन के दिन थे चाँद में परियाँ रहती थी.."

(मुबारक अली की वाल से)

----------


## shriram

श्री अरविन्द जी आपकी यह प्रस्तुती --धर्म की सच्ची परिभाषा ---बहुत अच्छी है |
मन को छू गयी मित्र |
काश धार्मिक कट्टरता को अपनाने वाले हैवान लोगो को भी इससे कुछ सीख मिले , यही कामना है |
आपके इस सुंदर प्रयास के लिए बहुत -2 धन्यबाद |
अच्छी एवं सर्वमान्य रचनाओ की आपसे आगत में अपेक्षा है |

----------


## RUDRA

धारयति इति धर्म:मतलब जो हमें धारण करता हो अथवा जिसे हमने धारण किया हो , वह धर्म है।

----------

